# Exmestify's cubing progression



## Exmestify (Tuesday at 3:38 PM)

I am a low-20 3x3 cuber (23 sec) and I know full pll +2 look oll
cross- 3 sec
f2l- 10 sec
oll- 4 sec
pll- 5 sec
I want to be sub-20 seconds.
I have a moyu wrm 2021 weilong (non-maglev).
pb-9.77
pb average- 16.42


----------



## Arcanist (Tuesday at 4:23 PM)

Exmestify said:


> I am a low-20 3x3 cuber (23 sec) and I know full pll +2 look oll
> cross- 3 sec
> f2l- 10 sec
> oll- 4 sec
> ...


good luck!


----------

